# Insert in Table mit 250 Feldern



## meli143 (23. Sep 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine kurze Frage und hoffe, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt.

Ich muss eine Java- Schnittstelle schreiben, die einen Satz aus einer Table auf der AS400 ausliest und einige Werte aus diesem Satz dann in eine Table auf MS SQL schreibt. Die beiden Tabellen sind vom Aufbau her nicht identisch. Die Verbindung will ich per JDBC machen.

An und für sich ist das ganze auch kein Problem, bis auf die Tatsache, dass die Tabelle, die ich befüllen muss 250! Felder hat, von denen allerdings 80% garnicht gebraucht werden, sondern initialisiert werden. 

Meine Frage ist jetzt, kennt hier irgendjemand eine Möglichkeit, einen Insert in die Tabelle zu machen, ohne, dass ich fest alle 250 Spalten und dann nochmal alle 250 Werte angeben bzw. zuweisen muss.
Gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit, dass ich mir per Java die Struktur der Table holen und in einem Objekt speichern kann oder so etwas ähnliches?

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet und danke im Vorraus!
Liebe Grüße
Meli


----------



## meli143 (23. Sep 2010)

So das ganze hat sich grade erledigt, weil es im SQL natürlich möglich ist, nur die notwendigen Felder im Insert anzugeben und die restlichen Felder einfach initialisiert werden.


----------



## fastjack (23. Sep 2010)

Eine Antwort bekommst Du trotzdem!

Du kannst mittels JDBC die Metainformationen aus der Tabelle laden, also Spalten, Typ etc. Ich würde ein Pseudoobject erzeugen, durch Map oder so, dort die benötigten Felder durch put("feld1", 1234) etc. setzen. Mit einem einfachen Algorithmus sollte man dann aus der Map und den Metainformationen SQL-Anweisungen erzeugen können.


----------

